# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  software riconciliazione bancaria: feedback e esperienze d'uso

## Felixxx90

Buongiorno a tutti, 
Nell'azienda nella quale lavoro, visto il numero esiguo degli impiegati amministrativi (siamo 4 con 2 part time) in relazione alla molteplicità di compiti da eseguire, avallati anche dall'AD, abbiamo deciso di avvalerci di un software per la riconciliazione bancaria. Solamente che nessuno di noi ne conosce, nè ha mai avuto l'occasione di osservarlo/utilizzarlo.
Il nostro ERP è Business Cube della NTS informatica. 
Vorrei sapere, nello specifico: 
1) i software devono per forza essere connessi all'ERP? (devo rivolgermi solamente alla mia software house o possiamo andare "sul mercato" e acquistare software di altre marche facendoli interagire col nostro?)
2) che grado di "automatizzazione" si raggiunge utilizzando questi software? 
3) quanto costa mediamente avvalersi di tali software?
4) che "risparmi" avete ottenuto avvalendosi di tali programmi e lo consigliereste in ambito aziendale/ in studi professionali? (il discorso era emerso anche nello studio del dominus in cui faccio tirocinio) 
grazie a tutti in anticipo

----------

